

1 in 4 Hackers is an FBI informer.  - vegasbrianc
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jun/06/us-hackers-fbi-informer?mobile-redirect=false

======
JosephK
I suppose it would be asking too much to ask for some explanation of how
Corley arrived at his "one in four" estimation? And when is a "hacker" a
hacker, anyway?

